# does anybody know how to breed giant waxy monkey tree frogs.



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

just want some information on breeding the giant waxys frogs.
any info would be great thanx.


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Get a male and female....:lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*lol*

got that bit sorted, its getting them to romp thats the hard bit. lol


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Bit of viagra and i reckon nature will run its cause....:lol2:.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

there was thread about some1 trying to breed some waxy species or another I'll look it up as you could try pm'ing them


edit: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/590891-breeding-chacoan-waxy-monkey-frogs-7.html

alexM is the person it seems but dunno if your species have the same triggers as his


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*lol*

iv heard there bloody hard to breed, not thinking of trying it, but might do at some point.
so it worth trying to find out.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

I don't like talking about Phyllomedusa anymore - made the biggest mistake of my life and sold them a couple of months ago - So angry with myself. Without trying to sound a big girls blouse - i really miss them like family (odd i know). I will get more in the future and not make that mistake again.

Good luck with your bicolors
Cheers
Al


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*hi*

where they fully grown aswel.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Alex M said:


> I don't like talking about Phyllomedusa anymore - made the biggest mistake of my life and sold them a couple of months ago - So angry with myself. Without trying to sound a big girls blouse - i really miss them like family (odd i know). I will get more in the future and not make that mistake again.
> 
> Good luck with your bicolors
> Cheers
> Al


Noooo, you didn't. Gutted for you mate. You were almost breeding them as well. You will have to get some more.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Noooo, you didn't. Gutted for you mate. You were almost breeding them as well. You will have to get some more.


I know Matty. This post immediately prompted me to email a friend who maybe able to sort out 6 juveniles for me on the next American shipment. So i will say, if you ever have some animals that you are in 2 minds about selling - DON'T do it. Have never regretted any sales of animals from my personal collection before, but these i really have. We'll see what the outcome of the email is.

Cheers mate
Al


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*waxys*

i shall put up some pics of them, as soon as they arrive.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Alex M said:


> I don't like talking about Phyllomedusa anymore - made the biggest mistake of my life and sold them a couple of months ago - So angry with myself. Without trying to sound a big girls blouse - i really miss them like family (odd i know). I will get more in the future and not make that mistake again.
> 
> Good luck with your bicolors
> Cheers
> Al


I understand I was the same I had a little no where to live scare panicked (I've ended up still living in the same place) and got rid of my group of B viridis and my 2 E longicauda and I now wish I never had.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

spend_day said:


> I understand I was the same I had a little no where to live scare panicked (I've ended up still living in the same place) and got rid of my group of B viridis and my 2 E longicauda and I now wish I never had.


I feel your pain there mate so... I keep a fair few different viridis localities so if you want some toadlets this summer, let me know. I've also got some Batrachoseps aswell that may/may not breed this summer, very similar to the Eurycea and real little characters - I'll bear you in mind if you like.

Cheers
Al


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> I don't like talking about Phyllomedusa anymore - made the biggest mistake of my life and sold them a couple of months ago - So angry with myself. Without trying to sound a big girls blouse - i really miss them like family (odd i know). I will get more in the future and not make that mistake again.
> 
> Good luck with your bicolors
> Cheers
> Al


Al i didnt know this mate, you must be gutted now, i know how you feel look at all those lovely frogs i got rid of this time last year :bash:, only to realise i had to get them back, what a pair we are :blush:

bobo good luck with the bicolors mate, are these the ones that were on the terraristik site


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*waxies*

yeah they are from the terraristik site, they are very green and healthy.
are these really hard to breed then.
cheers


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

bobo10 said:


> yeah they are from the terraristik site, they are very green and healthy.
> are these really hard to breed then.
> cheers


I would concentrate on keeping them alive first pal . Phyllomedusines do not travel well at all, infact i would go as far to say they're one of the worst travellers i know in the amphibian world, so settling these guys in at the moment will be paramount to your long term success with them. 

All the best with them 
Al

(P.s Richie - I know mate, i know! I'm so gutted. Got some Vietnamese stuff coming in next week, i must admit to having a soft spot for Kaloula and miss working with them (love the way they feed ). A shame people see species such as these as a 'lower quality' phib just because they're cheap, i love them! The only thing with them i'm not sure about is they must have the most annoying call of any anuran i have ever heard... But good fun to breed so will be worth it mate. Oh, and i've got some juvenile P.bicolor coming next week, and hopefully some A.muletensis coming from Hamm... So not all bad - You got anything coming? I want to do the September show...)


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*giant waxy*

they better bloody survive haha, i paid quite alot for them.
i will do my best to make sure they are properly cared for once they arrive.


----------

